# Bianchi Identification



## sy1977 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi. I've bought a pre-owned 10-speed one from a local buy/sell Facebook site, yet it was a lady who didn't know much about it. I wondered if anybody could point me in the right direction to get a model identification as I'd like to know what it's original set-up should be. It has Campagnolio Veloce fittings and Giant front forks. I was also given a bag stuffed with Campy components including what looks like a full Campy Chorus set. The serial number underneath is J80411166. Thanks for reading.


----------

